
A Pint-Sized Earley Parser - ozten
http://joshuagrams.github.io/pep/
======
rwmj
I like Loop's tutorial: [http://loup-vaillant.fr/tutorials/earley-
parsing/](http://loup-vaillant.fr/tutorials/earley-parsing/)

------
david-given
I lived for years in Earley. That's totally not confusing.

Cache invalidation and naming: the two hard problems in computer science...

------
a8da6b0c91d
My first use of the marpa parser was one of those rare occasions where you are
pleasantly stunned at the quality, speed, and flexibility of a library.

